# Looking into getting chickens



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello!! I would absolutely love to get chickens! I would like to get them for eggs, and a few for meat. What kind for each? I need some good with kids. A large chicken coop left here by previous owner, along with large fencing space. Anything I need to do as “setup”??
Thanks for any tips or info you can give me!


----------



## Soon2Be (Jun 24, 2018)

You are looking for dual purpose breeds. Probably want to take into consideration the climate you live in as well. 
Do you have any breeds in mind?


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Soon2Be said:


> You are looking for dual purpose breeds. Probably want to take into consideration the climate you live in as well.
> Do you have any breeds in mind?


Not really..I suppose I could get 2 different breeds as well, one for meat and one for eggs.
Climate..never extreme cold, can be extremely hot during summer, Between 80-100+ degrees.


----------



## Soon2Be (Jun 24, 2018)

I like brahmas, Easter eggers, and orpingtons. 
I also think the dominique and salmon faverolles are nice birds to have. I don't eat my chickens though as I only have 4. 
Stay away from Rhode island reds unless that is the only type of bird you have as they be aggressive towards other breeds.. Also, sex links tend to have egg laying issues as I am dealing with an almost 2 yr old isa brown that is having issues. 
Friendly birds though. Mine were given to me, but once I get more, I will be choosing from the breeds I first mentioned.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 24, 2018)

I have Brahma and Orpington...Great heritage breeds.


----------

